# Meet Fred



## mB555 (Apr 11, 2012)

This is Fred - He's my new best friend and will be 9 weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh what an adorable face.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

What a cutie x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Awww! Hello Fred  you are gorgeous!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Fred the cutie. Eyes to melt your heart 😍


Jeanie x


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

What a gorgeous bundle of fluff  hello Fred... Love Zoe and Jarvis x


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

He is gorgeous!! What a beautiful little face. Have fun with your new little one


----------



## JessicaAleigha (Mar 20, 2012)

GAAAH! I literally screamed at that CUTE CUTE lil face


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh he's going to be a heartbreaker and get what he wants. Best of luck with the "no" training xx don't worry sofas and beds were meant for Poos too. Xx


----------



## loriwass8803 (Jan 15, 2012)

what a cutie!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh what a lovely sweetface! I feel another spoilt puppy coming up because no one will be able to resist that look!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

such a cutie!!! with such a great name!! Hi Fred! lol.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Awwwwww! Such a cutie!


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

He is so adorable...he eyes just melted my heart.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh! what a cute little pup!!


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 7, 2012)

Such pretty eyes! A beautiful cockapoo!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Fred .. welcome to ILMC ...

I adore choccy cockapoos ... yummy scrummy choccy xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Look at that face! so so cute


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I can see why Fred is already your best friends, such a beauty.


----------



## bagelverse (Jan 20, 2010)

He is sweetie chocolate kiss


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Fred is a stunner. I love his eyes!!! :love-eyes:


----------

